# Cambodian Girl



## Nikon Fan (Nov 17, 2004)

After seeing badpazzanda's pics from Cambodia I felt the need to post one of my own.  This was taken last year and a small school.  Cutest little girl I think I've ever seen. Comments and critiques most welcome!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

Great shot it has lots of emotion...I'd like to see it in better detail...it seems a bit pixelated and could use a bit more contrast.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 17, 2004)

Yah, I'll try to find an original and get it on here later.  I had to take this off a website it was posted on a while back, so the quality isn't that great.  Will try to dig up the first copy and post it later.


----------



## tekzero (Nov 17, 2004)

where do we donate?


----------



## Harry99 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good pic. she seems to have have a look of puzzlement on her face.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 18, 2004)

I love that shot! She is such a little cutie .. and looks so sad.  Great work.


----------

